# We found a new home!



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

That place looks absolutely amazing! Glad you finally found a great barn!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW!!! just curious...do you know what they charge for a stall/pature board, I wish we had something like that around here for $300 pasture board!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, beautiful place. Congrats on finding a nice place!!


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks to everyone! Im super happy

It's like $450 for stall board with pasture turn out.

Its really amazing that pasture board is only $300!


----------



## Harley's mom (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow. That place is gorgeous. The place my horse is at is $400 for stall boarding with turn-out, and $300 pasture only. That includes hay and feed, as well as worming. 

But it's not NEARLY as nice as your place. I'm jealous!!


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

thank you sooo much everyone  


im estatic about moving, kinda nervous, but very happy


----------

